# crazy (or not) instruments??



## IanT (Apr 17, 2008)

Just wanted to see what types of crazy, or not so much...instruments our members play!!...


I myself play a didgeridoo, native american fluter, acoustic guitar and anything I can use as a drum with my hands (currently own two large congas)...oh yes and I sing too!!!

I love music!!


----------



## Chay (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm a singin fool in the shower, does that count? Then again, my husband also tells me to get off of the cats tail.  :shock:


----------



## Barb (Apr 18, 2008)

can't carry a tune to save my life, but we do have 4 girls who play various things as well as the hubby ( he was a singer in a rock band back in the late 80's and a wedding singer).

let's see we have guitars of various kinds, electric & acoustic, a keyboard, a tuba, flute, clarinet, trumpet, a full set of drums ( our #3 dd was the first girl ever at her high school to be head drummer and play the quads in marching band ), she also played keyboard and bells,  oh and whatever that thing is called looks like a keyboard but you play it will mallets, and a violin.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 18, 2008)

I played the acoustic guitar for several years but I kept getting tendonitis in my left arm so I had to quit.  That's ok I was terrible anyway. I took lessons and practiced for an hour or two each day (maybe that was what was causing the tendonitis???) I could read the music and play the notes on the page, but beyond that I just didn't "get it" I'm really not musically inclined even though I love music. I could never tune a guitar without the electric tuner, because I couln't tell if I was flat or sharp..

After the guitar, I tried the Banjo for a while because the neck is slimmer and it was supposed to be easier to hold down the strings on the frets, but it was a no-go. after about two months my tendonitis came back with a vengence :evil:  

I played the saxaphone in school and hated every minute of it.

Sometimes now, I pick up an irish pennywhistle and play that a bit just fooling around. I love celtic music.

I thought about trying my hand at the dulcimer, but they're pretty expensive.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 18, 2008)

I know, it's a pretty normal instrument, but I played piano all through elementary, junior high, and high school, had about 8 years of classical piano training.  I got to college and moved more into voice and acting.  Now, all I do is sing in church in the audience.   

Now, my sister and my neice, there's where the piano talent is in my family.


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 18, 2008)

I play the guitar...and I use the term play very loosely.  I don't read music so that doesn't help!  

Joanne


----------



## IanT (Apr 18, 2008)

lol I dont read music either!! (aside from fingering charts where it gives the numbers that rep your fingers and strings to play on lol)... i can "hear" the music though 

I love playing music its so fun!!

especially the didge because I can go outside with it and people go nuts when they are walking around my apt complex trying to figure out what it is lol...sounds like a big cicada from hell or something lol...gets em every time  :twisted: 


I love celtic music too!! id love to learn to play a haunting aire on the good ol pipes


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds like we're opposites then musically, I could read all the notes. I could even read the chords in note form, but what actually came out of my instrument didn't even remotely sound like music. with enough practice I could learn and memorize a complicated classical or celtic piece, but yet couldn't figure out how to strum along to Louie Louie... Yeah, I'm basically musically retarded.


----------



## IanT (Apr 19, 2008)

naaah! got to have confidence...quite the mind and just listen...then the world tells you what to play ... it also comes from experience too...learn "the ear" for the music 

got to quite down the distractions


----------



## Pam (May 6, 2008)

Listening to music is ok, but making it myself? Even my shower turns off the water as soon as I start singing.


----------



## IanT (May 6, 2008)

hahaha...thats a new one! Dont be ashamed... your just one voice in the harmony of the world and without it the balance would be off...so even if YOU think your off...keep belting it out!!!! 

got to let it shine forth


----------



## IrishLass (May 7, 2008)

I've been teaching myself to play the piano. It's something I've always wanted to do for as long as I remember, but it just never happened while I was growing up.

Hubby plays the trumpet in 2 different bands and he taught me how to read music and bought me a Roland electric piano with a full set of keys, and then he got me started with a few Scott Houston books. 

I'm no Liberace by a long shot and I don't ever expect to be anything close, but it sure is nice and enjoyable for me to sit down and be able to tinkle out a few coherent tunes, however simple they might be. 



IrishLass


----------



## IanT (May 7, 2008)

I love playing with music... I dont read music, I just hear it and play 

Kind of hear the next note or few notes I want to come out ya know??

I wish I knew how to play piano... My dad had an organ that we saved from the family (weve got countless relics that are to me...priceless)... this organ is SO old, one of those ones you had to peddle with your feel to make the air go through it...I used to mess with that thing so much, play a haunting aire on it   soooo cool! 


Im going to try to restore it as its in a state of disrepair due to the fact that its like 100+ years old now...


----------



## IrishLass (May 7, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> I love playing with music... I dont read music, I just hear it and play
> 
> Kind of hear the next note or few notes I want to come out ya know??




I know just what you mean. My 17 year old neice is just like that, too (although she can read music as well as play by ear).

She completely amazes me. She can hear a song for the first time that strikes her fancy on the radio or TV and then go right over to the piano, or violin, or guitar, and the particular song she had heard just starts flowing beautifully out of her fingers through the instrument. I could sit and listen to her play all day long. That girl has an awesome God-given talent, that's for sure. The things that she can sit down and play on the spur of the moment without ever having heard them before would take me months if not years to practice, and still, I'm pretty sure they would _never, ever_ sound as beautiful as when she plays them. 

That's so cool about your heirloom organ. I hope you'll be able to get it restored. 



IrishLass


----------



## IanT (May 7, 2008)

so do I!!! I would love to learn to read music...it just seems so complicated (though I know it isnt) Ive been in choral classes and had instrument instruction when I was a kid in school ...the info just never 'stuck' i can just hear something and play it or listen to the music in my soul and play that 


next up: Bagpipes!! Id love to learn those 

what a way to freak the neighbors out at like 6am lol....beeeyoooooodeeedoooodaaaaahdoooodooooooooo daaaa daaa deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEE deeeeh Daaaaaaahh dooooo doo doo doooooooooooooooooooo lol



  8)


----------



## IrishLass (May 8, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> next up: Bagpipes!! Id love to learn those
> 
> what a way to freak the neighbors out at like 6am lol....beeeyoooooodeeedoooodaaaaahdoooodooooooooo daaaa daaa deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEE deeeeh Daaaaaaahh dooooo doo doo doooooooooooooooooooo lol
> 
> ...




I _love_ listening to bagpipe music! It must be the Irish in me or something, I don't know, but there's just something about bagpipe music that gets me all goose pimply. My favorite song played on the bagpipes is Amazing Grace. My brother tried playing the bagpipes once. He didn't have the actual bags, but he had the reed part and he would practice on that. That was about 10 years ago. Unfortunately, he never got serious or dedicated enough about it and it fell by the wayside. Too bad. It would have been great to have a bagpiper in the family.


IrishLass


----------



## IanT (May 8, 2008)

Its the Scotch-Irish in me...

I wish we had rolling hills in the US like those over there...so lush and mystic feeling...Id love to visit there sometime and look up the family history and such!!

Im determined to learn them before I die!


----------



## IrishLass (May 8, 2008)

So far, I've been able to trace my my Irish roots back to 1848 Cork, Ireland. My late Grandmother gave me some family info that she had collected over the years, and it was a blast reading through some of it. It was very interesting to note that since 1848, every single generation on my dad's side (my Irish side) produced males who became firemen. Even my own late father was a fireman. The first one to break the fireman streak in my family was my brother- he became a police officer instead.   



IrishLass


----------



## IanT (May 8, 2008)

hey but its still the same industry! serving the public protection 

I think that professions are semi-genetic, people are more prone to certain qualities genetically ( i think were just beginning to scratch the surface on this stuff now). My dad has all the old diaries and everything saved, its SO awesome reading through that stuff...my fam recorded everything, from spending 1 cent on a bar of soap to food to sicknesses, birds who flew near their windows daily...everything (they were mostly farmers and hence very observant of nature)...I think this stuff is so interesting, whenever I go home I read through the old records, I told my dad I want to compile them into a sort of chronological museum format so they can be preserved (would love to learn to do that too...some of the documents are WELL over 100 yrs old!) I found my great grandmas recipes...cruellers (sp??), fudge...dressings, all this other stuff...since i love cooking that was like finding a diamond to me...

family history is SOOOO important and priceless, I think alot of the youth today are losing that appreciation, something I intend to keep fresh in my childrens (of the future) lives


----------



## jones10021 (May 9, 2008)

I'm a shower singer too.  I heard it's a good thing.  It means you're a happy person.


----------



## IanT (May 9, 2008)

I think we need more shower singers in the world then 

Theres not enough happy people!! so many people walk around with a chip on their shoulders!!


----------



## IrishLass (May 10, 2008)

jones10021 said:
			
		

> I'm a shower singer too.  I heard it's a good thing.  It means you're a happy person.




I sing in the shower, too! And in the car, kitchen, the living room, the dining room, etc.......I'm always telling my hubby, "Life's a musical- sing it!"   

Have any of you seen the movie 'Enchanted'? If not, then you need to rent it, but for those who have seen it, do you remember the big singing scene that takes place in the park? The scene is hillarious, but I often think how cool it would be if we all could go through life singing to each other like that. When that part of the movie came on in the theater, my hubby looked over at me with a big grin on his face because he just knew I was thinking how awesome it would be to have that happen in real life. I'm such a corny goofball.   



IrishLass


----------



## IanT (May 10, 2008)

lol  I love to sing everywhere!!  I havent seen that movie but I will rent it , I love movies!  Im a corball too 



I think its better that way !


----------

